# Where have all the girls gone?



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

So how many females are still here?

PaulaTT, Abi ? Anymore or has all this man chat got too much ( post it notes, light bulbs, ironing, etc etc) ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I was only thinking this myself the other day :-/


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Maybe we should have a Ladies only room ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Maybe we should have a Ladies only room Â Â ;D


Don't you mean TTR room


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Doing what women do best........knitting and sewing ;D ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Doing what women do best........knitting and sewing ;D ;D


and dont forget the ironing..... ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Don't you mean TTR room Â


lovvl


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Don't you mean TTR room Â


We dont all have TTR's! 
Some of us want to retain our 'just stepped out of the hairdressers' look. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wotcha Lisa 8) I was only just thinking of you earlier funnily enough, thinking how much I miss your rants and humour .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

As I am a different car driver :-X  can I be excused please and have the 'I have just put a smashing iron trade mark in his shirt and I have just electrocuted the hubby via a light bulb session with him' look pwease giries ;D because he is driving me stir crazy with another car manufacturer make :  ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey girls... I'm still here.... ;D but didn't have the time to post a lot the last weeks and sometimes feel a little bit lost when I am reading all the topics..... My english is really too bad mostly ???

But what can I say.... Zaika is back and still living in Switzerland :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

phew thats alright then ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

> phew thats alright then ;D


and no sign of then driving around Oulton Park on monday :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kate doesn't post on here but she did do one session at Oulton Park. It's probably a good and serious question as to why there's not too many girls lefto n this forum.

I know of a few that have been frightened off by certain posts and individuals but when I expressed concern about it in the past it wasn't met with much sympathy. I guess you reap what you sow.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi I'm still here but been busy with my day job - oh and the TTOC... :

Kath is just back from Europe but moving to Wales imminently

Dons has just moved house but is around

Bec was up for the Brum meet (we just didnt get a day arranged)

Guess Dani and Nicky are found on TTQ

Carol, Cath ccc and PJ all sold their TT's but still post occasionally

BUT dont think any new girls have posted for ages and given the number of women who I see driving TT's we must be scaring them away... :'(

suggestions?


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Vlastan's back. Says it all


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Hi I'm still here but been busy with my day job - oh and the TTOC... :
> 
> Kath is just back from Europe but moving to Wales imminently
> 
> ...


I'm still here too [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi??? Who is Abi?? Never heard of you! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

no offence intended Abi.. just reckoned if youd posted on this thread already then you weren't really missing in action!

L ;D

(far too nice a post for the Flame room of course :)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Might have sold the TT but still lurkin ;D

Reckon cos i got a A4 cab i can still come and play here .


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Reckon cos i got a A4 cab i can still come and play here .


You don't need a TT to come and play here.........i'm the classic example of that  ;D 8)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Why thank you kind sir ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Might have sold the TT but still lurkin ;D


Funny enough so am I tonight (posting under the guise of my other half !)............after a marathon washing and ironing session I thought I deserved a treat!  ;D

Hello ladies!
pj :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi girls  
I'm still here, the only one in Scotland still ? 
Seems I only occassionally get play on here  looks like Dave "thinks" he owns my car now...time to put my foot down 

Jackie x


----------

